
Intro to machine learning with scikit-learn (2015) - ehudla
http://blog.kaggle.com/2015/04/08/new-video-series-introduction-to-machine-learning-with-scikit-learn/
======
ehudla
Direct link to the entire series on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5-da3qGB5ICeMbQuqbbC...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5-da3qGB5ICeMbQuqbbCOQWcS6OYBr5A)

